# Symbolic Links - Pure-FTPd [Solved]

## Mr.Pop-N-Fresh

Hi, I'm trying to set up a ftp server, and on top of some (possibly ISP based) passive problems, I can't get pureftpd to allow users to follow symlinks. In the average users' home directory, there are a couple links to various drives/folders, however when I try to follow them, I get

```
ftp> dir

200 PORT command successful

150 Connecting to port 32775

lrwxrwxrwx    1 1000     41             22 Jan 29 05:37 Camera -> /mnt/documents/Camera/

226-Options: -l

ftp> cd Camera/

550 Can't change directory to Camera/: No such file or directory
```

I'm using virtual users. The virtual user is mapped (if you will) to the a user called 'ftpuser' who is a member of the group 'public', which is the group owner of all the links and files/directories they point to. As far as I know the rights are set properly for the files/folders, group owners only have read access to files and read/execute to directories.

The link:

```
lrwxrwxrwx  1 jon public        22 Jan 29 00:37 Camera -> /mnt/documents/Camera/
```

And the target:

```
drwxr-x---   8 jon  public        4096 Jan  7 15:17 Camera
```

My config file follows.

```
# Config file for /etc/init.d/pure-ftpd

## This variable must be uncommented in order for the server to start ##

IS_CONFIGURED="yes"

SERVER="-S 21"

## Number of simultaneous connections in total, and per ip ##

MAX_CONN="-c 10"

MAX_CONN_IP="-C 2"

## Start daemonized in background ##

DAEMON="-B"

## Don't allow uploads if the partition is more full then this var ##

DISK_FULL="-k 90%"

## If your FTP server is behind a NAT box, uncomment this ##

#USE_NAT="-N"

## Authentication (others are 'pam', ...)##

## Further infos in the README file.

AUTH="-l puredb:/etc/pureftpd.pdb"

## Misc. Others ##

MISC_OTHER="-A -E -x -R -B -O stats:/var/log/pureftpd.log -u 1"
```

Any help would sure be appreciated. It's driving me nuts. (So is my ISP, but thats another issue I think).Last edited by Mr.Pop-N-Fresh on Sun Jan 29, 2006 5:01 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## revrollic

To be able to use ftp-able symlinks, emerge pure-ftpd with the vchroot USE flag.

As root:

```
echo "net-ftp/pure-ftpd vchroot" >> /etc/portage/package.use

emerge -va pure-ftpd
```

Some might say doing this is a bit of a security risk. The Pureftpd web site says it probably shouldn't be. YMMV.

----------

## Mr.Pop-N-Fresh

Thank you kindly, I wondered if it was compile option, I'd been fooling around with the --with-virtualchroot listed in the read-me, but had no idea how to pass it to emerge. Thanks.

----------

